# prized possession



## DOLANBADGER (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello,just thought i'd try my luck at sending another picture of some gingers.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow great collection Ron!  You dig all of those or buy?  What's the cobalt blue bottle in the middle there?  Great tops on all of the stoneware!![]
 BOB


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello Bob, thanks for looking at my post.The cobalt in the middle I think is an old medicine,no embossing a co- worker dug it on a job site before I had my chance.
 I gave him 20 bucks for it. The bottle to the left of cobalt is the rarest of the DOLAN'S 
 it's J.DOLAN 1891. I dug it from another job site ,I hope none of the big company boss's
 are reading this   the rest I either bought or traded. 
                                      Thanks 
                                                  Ron


----------



## bottles141 (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow!!! looks like you have a great collection of stoneware. Was all of those pieces dug? I dug about 5 stoneware pieces last year. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 23, 2005)

I wish i worked at your job[]


----------



## redbrass_ca (Apr 29, 2005)

Dear Ron,

 You have a beautiful collection.  It give me the itch to come down your way and try my luck at diving in your neck of the woods.   Do you have any Terris crock in your collection?

 Cheers

 Thierry


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 30, 2005)

I like the one to the right of the Hoods. what is that?


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello redbrass 
                        Thanks for the positive comment on my bottles.My brother is an 
             avid diver and would gladly take you diving.I'LL stay on the shore guard 
            the bottles you guy's bring up[]I do have 3 or 4 terris gingers,and picked 
         up a fairly rare terris crate in a trading deal last week[8D] 
                              Thanks again


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 30, 2005)

*RE: prized possessionreply to KentOhio*

Hello KentOhio  
                       Are you referring to the one on the right second shelf? 
          If so,Dolan Bros-1893 .The bottle to the left is GRODERS  
                                                                             BOTANIC 
                                                                             DYSPEPSIA 
                                                                             SYRUP 
        Could someone please tell me what in SAM HILL is that stuff all about[:'(] 
                                            THANKS


----------

